# Genetic Edge - Free Samples



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Genetic Edge Supplements* would like to say hello to everyone here at UK Muscle by giving away four boxes of *'Cycle Insurance'* to regular contributors to the 'Steroid & Testosterone Information' forum.

If you would like a box, simply post your request and flavour preference (Chocolate or Vanilla).

*Cycle Insurance - Abbreviated Write Up*

*Cycle Insurance* has been formulated to give you everything you need to insure a safer cycle. The ingredients in *Cycle Insurance* are based on current research and user feedback giving you an easy one stop solution to help run a cycle as safely as possible. The vast majority of people running a cycle these days are educated - they know they need to research first, plan PCT and consider side effects. They have weighed the risks and where possible have selected ancillary products to mitigate against those risks. The trouble is you often find yourself with a dozen different pills to swallow each morning! They all need to be purchased separately, keeping an eye on which supplier is providing the best price, gauging the active extracts in one product against another&#8230;Then there is remembering how many of each one needs to be taken, at what time, and for how long, then making sure you have enough! The cycle itself often becomes the easy part!

*Cycle Insurance* makes it easy by giving you everything you need in one place. We haven't just included the right ingredients that you will have heard of, we have included effective amounts, based not only on the studies but on what people want and use. *Cycle Insurance* contains 60 servings. Each individual serving is provided in a sealed foil sachet, so you don't need to worry about unscrewing the lid and finding your tub of powder has turned into a rock hard lump! You know every serving is the correct size, no measuring, no spillage, no fuss, and if you're away for a few days you can pack a few small sachets rather than carting around a big tub of powder.

The ingredients in *Cycle Insurance* are of the highest quality, we didn't go for a poor quality extract to save a few pounds we sought out the best to bring you a product that you can run with confidence

*Ingredient Breakdown *

- Milk Thistle Extract (80% Silymarin) 1000mg

- Hawthorn Berry Extract (Crataegus Oxyacantha 10:1 Extract) 1000mg

- Celery Seed Extract (10:1 Extract) 150mg

- Tribulus Terrestris (40% Saponins) 700mg

- N-Acetyl Cysteine 1200mg

- Red Yeast Rice 1200mg

- Idebenone (CoQ10 Analogue) 100mg

- Nettle Root (16:1 Urtica Dioica) 250mg

- Jiaogulan Extract (Gynostemma Pentaphyllum) (90% Gypenosides) 150mg

*Milk Thistle Extract (80% Silymarin ) 1000mg *

*(Liver Protection)*

A familiar supplement for many trainers, Milk Thistle is well known for its Liver Protective effects and its ability to stimulate the production of new Liver cells.

*Hawthorn Berry Extract (Crataegus Oxyacantha 10:1 Extract) 1000mg *

*(Blood Pressure)*

Hawthorn Berry is reported to have the following beneficial effects: increasing the body's ability to utilize oxygen and the heart's ability to use calcium, it helps regulate both high and low blood pressure, gently dilates and relaxes the coronary blood vessels, improves overall circulation and strengthens the contractive force of the heart and assists in the break down of cholesterol and fat deposits

*Celery Seed Extract (10:1 Extract) 150mg *

*(Blood Pressure, Joint Health)*

Celery seed is suggested to support the circulatory system and help control blood pressure.

Suggested as an alternative therapy for arthritis, rheumatism, and gout. Celery seed is most often taken to aid in the maintenance of healthy joints.

*Tribulus Terrestris (40% Saponins 700mg) *

*(Libido Support) *

One area where there does seem to be unanimous agreement is in Tribulus' ability to support and improve libido, hence its inclusion in Cycle Insurance.

*N-Acetyl Cysteine 1200mg *

*(Liver and Kidney Support) *

NAC is protective of the Liver and has been used in clinical settings to treat patients with paracetamol (acetaminophen) poisoning. It has been suggested that NAC could also be protective of the kidneys.

*Red Yeast Rice 1200mg *

*(Cholesterol Support) *

Red yeast rice has been shown to lower total and LDL Cholesterol levels.

*Idebenone 100mg *

*(Powerful Antioxidant, Nootropic, Anti Aging, Cognitive Enhancer)*

Idebenone is an analogue of Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10. Idebenone is a powerful antioxidant, more so than Co Q10, and in some studies is 30 to 100 times more effective, than vitamin E or Vinpocetine as a free radical quencher within the brain cells.

*Nettle Root (16:1 Urtica Dioca) 250mg *

*(Prostate Support, Anti Inflammatory)*

Nettle is probably best known for its usefulness in treating for prostate inflammation (prostatitis) and benign prostate hyperplasia (BPH).

*Jiaogulan Extract (Gynostemma Pentaphyllum) (90% Gypenosides) 150mg *

*(Potent Antioxidant, Liver, Cholesterol, Digestion, Blood Pressure) *

Praised in China as Xiancao - 'Immortality Herb', because it grows wild and has many health-giving qualities and anti-aging effects.

Scientific research studies in China have shown that Jiaogulan has beneficial effects on cholesterol levels. It improves fat metabolism, reduces blood triglyceride levels and depresses lipid peroxide. In addition to its actions on cholesterol levels, it can also improve and strengthen the digestion, promoting increased nutrient absorption. These regulatory effects on bodily functions are the hallmark of an adaptogen.

*Warnings and Contraindications*

This product should not be used with anticoagulants or immunosuppressant

*Recommended Use*

As a dietary supplement use one sachet two times per day. Open sachet and mix contents with 300-500ml water or milk, or add to your favourite protein drink.

A full write up is available on our website: http://www.geneticedge.co.uk/Cycle_Insurance_Write_Up.pdf


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Lorian

I have been lurking for a little while, clearly some very knowledgable members here. Looking forward to spending more time here.

Please feel free to ask questions about Cycle Insurance.

Thanks for reading

JMA


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Chocolate please!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I wouldn't mind trying this as it's new to me. I'm just about to start a cycle too....perfect candidate....


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Chocolate here too.

Thankyouverymuch :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Any flavour for me...


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

me too chocolate please


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Choccy please


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Chocolate for me thanks very much


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Choco too


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

If you have vanilla I'd be a very happy receipient (or any other flavour).

Also looks a intresting product well worth a look at.

Thanks, H


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I would love to try the Choc!



Great idea BTW!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Sounds an interesting product and puts into one alot of good stuff.

Im happy to try any flavour if you don't mind please.

Just read the write up and it sounds like top stuff. Ill have to look into their site for other products too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JMA i would definatly be interested in this product, any flavour will do thanks...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Any flavour for me, please...


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Chocolate please.

Geo


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

any for me on cycle now too


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Would be very gratefull of any flavour, just about to go from contest ripping cycle to rebound bulking cycle.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Any flavour for me please


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Sounds an interesting product and puts into one alot of good stuff.
> 
> Im happy to try any flavour if you don't mind please.
> 
> Just read the write up and it sounds like top stuff. Ill have to look into their site for other products too


Thanks Brabus.

Our products are available through Muscle Finesse:

http://www.musclefinesse.com/supplements-genetic-edge.aspx

We have more in the pipeline but I'll leave that for another day!


----------



## riga (Feb 8, 2008)

any flavour for me too please.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Decent price too, lets try these samples and you could be in for a bit of business


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

JMA said:


> Thanks Brabus.
> 
> Our products are available through Muscle Finesse:
> 
> ...


Cheers,

Ive contacted through the link above. :thumbup1:


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

chocolate for me please


----------



## Rayman (Jan 25, 2008)

Choc for me thanks.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

choc please


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

Running a cycle at present any flavour would be good thanks


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Decent price too, lets try these samples and you could be in for a bit of business


For defo without doubt im sure. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This is the kind of thing I want to encourage between Advertisers and forum members. Genetic Edge are one of several companies which have expressed an interest in advertising this way.

The way I'd like to do this is split the samples equally between Mods/Members.

A lot of people look to the Mods on this site for advice and I for one value their feedback. I'd also like to have them post comments into the new Reviews section which is coming soon.

Genetic Edge are offering x4 boxes, I propose 2 go to Mods and 2 go to Members. We'll let this thread run for a few more days and then do a prize draw.

Sound fair?

L


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

As I have no personal reason for this product it sounds more than fair for this community...Thanks...


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Lorian said:


> This is the kind of thing I want to encourage between Advertisers and forum members. Genetic Edge are one of several companies which have expressed an interest in advertising this way.
> 
> The way I'd like to do this is split the samples equally between Mods/Members.
> 
> ...


Couldn't be fairer:thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

chocolate please :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

much as I would like to give it a try I will have to wait until I start cycling, I feel it would be unfair on others who actually do to request a free sample just for the sake of it.

I like the write up of the product though, clear and informative

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I just need to know that it tastes good in my shake


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Lorian said:


> This is the kind of thing I want to encourage between Advertisers and forum members. Genetic Edge are one of several companies which have expressed an interest in advertising this way.
> 
> The way I'd like to do this is split the samples equally between Mods/Members.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan to me.

We have more products in the pipeline and will have samples to give out then.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Either flavour will do for me.

S


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow what a quality idea. I'd be happy with any flavour !


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

I could do with one .. i spent all my spare cash on gear and stocking up on grub


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I just need to know that it tastes good in my shake


Given the ingredient profile this product was always a challenge. We had a tough decision to make when it came to flavouring the product. We could have filled it with enough sugar to make anything taste good but that would have defeated the object! So we opted to make the product palatable and leave the option of adding extra sweetener to the end user.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

Mixed in a vanilla or chocolate protein shake its fine. I generally mix mine with about half a pint of milk, quick whisk with a fork and drink. :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

chocolate please!!!

Any chance you could make it neutral or bland flavoured so it can mix easier


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

jw007 said:


> chocolate please!!!
> 
> Any chance you could make it neutral or bland flavoured so it can mix easier


I think it would be quite difficult to make it bland, the ingrediants have 'very' strong flavours. It needs something to mask it.

The convenience is in the fact that it's a small sachet, you can chug in seconds.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

any flavour for me please


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Let the drawwwww BEGIN! :bounce: MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME:beer:


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

For those who have sent me PM asking where the product can be purchased its available through Muscle Finesse:

http://www.musclefinesse.com/supplements-genetic-edge.aspx

As soon as I reach a post count of 15 I shall reply!

Thanks


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Let the drawwwww BEGIN! :bounce: MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME:beer:


We were initially planning on announcing winners on the 30th May. This gives everybody who is interested a chance to post.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

i would definetly be interested in this product, any flavour will do thanks


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

A sample would be awesome mate, any flavour would do  I would be happy to post a review too.


----------



## phil price (May 21, 2008)

would be really intersted thanks chocolate for me plz


----------



## POLARIS01 (May 11, 2008)

I'm just about to start a cycle too..

any flavor please............


----------



## ben1984 (May 21, 2008)

if u wanna see how it works for a skinny guy im in lol any flavor


----------



## The Real Deal (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd like to be considered for this product any flavour will do.

Thanks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like a brill idea any flavour for me. Does any1 know what price its going to be??


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> sounds like a brill idea any flavour for me. Does any1 know what price its going to be??


Hi Hilly, thanks for your comments. Muscle Finesse currently have Cycle Insurance on sale for £24.99

http://www.musclefinesse.com/supplements-genetic-edge.aspx


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

JMA said:


> Hi Hilly, thanks for your comments. Muscle Finesse currently have Cycle Insurance on sale for £24.99
> 
> http://www.musclefinesse.com/supplements-genetic-edge.aspx


Plus free delivery to UK mainland too:thumbup1:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I would like to try this product

...any flavour thanks


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I would really be interested in trying this product, sounds great just what we need instead of popping countless pills everyday, any flavour please.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Any flavour would be awesome


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

any flavour dont mind when its free


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

choc pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

chocolate pls!


----------



## Nols (Mar 3, 2008)

Chocfor me too!


----------



## bigjoe15 (Aug 11, 2007)

and me ;-)


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you to all who expressed an interest in Cycle Insurance. It's been a tough choice, but we would like to give away free boxes to the following individuals:

*Mods:*

*
DB*

*
PSCarb*

*Members:*

*
The_gre8t_1ne*

*
Brabus*

Could the winners please send their postal address and flavour preferences to: [email protected]

For all those that didn't win, we will have give always in the future.

Our next product 'Endure' is soon to be released and we should be able to give away a few freebies! Lorian has kindly agreed to review an Endure sample we sent him so look out for that and future announcements.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

JMA said:


> Thank you to all who expressed an interest in Cycle Insurance. It's been a tough choice, but we would like to give away free boxes to the following individuals:
> 
> *Mods:*
> 
> ...


Super, thanks for the opportunity to try this out and lock my pill cupboard up for a bit.

E mail received regarding delivery, cheers.

I was thinking of using it in my protein shakes which are unflavoured, so perhaps i can defo give a review regarding the taste oh natural. Mind you im one of those that can neck anything, i just pinch my nose and gulp. However im already aware of the strong tyasting items in it which may be a challenge--however,,,,, bring it on.

:rockon:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks JMA this will be much needed in my rebound phase after a long pre-comp phase....


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

BRABUS said:


> Super, thanks for the opportunity to try this out and lock my pill cupboard up for a bit.
> 
> E mail received regarding delivery, cheers.
> 
> ...


Well received the box and had my 1st sachet in a small unflavourd protein drink. Got to say its no where near as bad as expected, infact mixed with the protein it barely had an after taste. There was one there but absolutely nothing that would put anyone off thats for sure. There very convenient too as each serving comes in an individual sachet which is only 3" x 2" so as they said theres no need to carry around a big tub. :rockon:


----------



## dwg77 (Dec 25, 2006)

If still doing samples may i try a choc flavour, like the sound of all the tabs makes life bit easier

Cheers


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

choco for me to please if still available thank's!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

4 posts above guys is where they have chosen the two MOD's and 2 members


----------



## dwg77 (Dec 25, 2006)

Yea saw that after i posted lol.

Where can this b bought


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

dwg77 said:


> Yea saw that after i posted lol.
> 
> Where can this b bought


Genetic Edge products can be bought here:

http://www.musclefinesse.com/supplements-genetic-edge.aspx

:beer:


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Bump for:

*DB and The_gre8t_1ne*

Need your addresses to send you your free boxes guys!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

JMA said:


> Bump for:
> 
> *DB and The_gre8t_1ne*
> 
> Need your addresses to send you your free boxes guys!


Hey JMA, if they're not wanting theirs im happy to have them and extend my trail :thumb:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

DB said he didn't want his as it didn't come in man flavour, so you where to send it to me instead, I think thegreat1ne also said that as well!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

great product and i recommend it to many

just one nasty nasty taste on both flavours, but then again all the ingredients alone are rough, cant expect a gourmet meal like shake from it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

DB's on holiday for a wee while, but I'm sure he'll be in touch on his return....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The great one has finally got some sex and has been shagging his GF for the last 6 months straight and DB has left the country in a quest to find his inner self as he has been abusing too many ladies of late......

I have both there address's so if you forward said samples to me I shall pass them on - minus a few for myself 

Merci mon amie


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

how many free samples is there? id like 1 any flavour plz but i thin k im to l8


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

stone14 said:


> how many free samples is there? id like 1 any flavour plz but i thin k im to l8


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/33444-genetic-edge-free-samples-5.html#post459575

The post with the info is in english though so i will give you the benefit of the doubt


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

DB has been in touch so sorry guys!

We have not heard from the Great one as yet. If we do not hear from him by the end of this week we will choose another winner.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thanks guys!

sorry i was on hols got back sat night and got my addy sent to them ASAP


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Any flavour for me and definately interested.


----------



## boro62 (Aug 4, 2007)

Any flavour will do cheers.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

JMA has anyone had bloods done pre and post yet anywhere?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Lost Soul said:


> JMA has anyone had bloods done pre and post yet anywhere?


I had some done a few weeks ago and intend doing so again in a couple more weeks. i'll be giving a general update as all my results usually come back ok other than AST/ALT levels so im hoping these will of dropped.

Ive actually just ordered another box of this stuff too regardless as its convenient and supps i was using anyway and some others too. Doses are very good aswell. Thought there might of been more powder as result. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am getting my bloods done in a few weeks after my rebound cycle, i am using the supplement now as i know what my levels will approx be well some of them as i get them done regularly i will be getting another box after this one and my bloods are completed once i have finished the 2nd box i will get my bloods redone.

as for the flavours....well JMA i really don't know how you can call it flavour


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i am getting my bloods done in a few weeks after my rebound cycle, i am using the supplement now as i know what my levels will approx be well some of them as i get them done regularly i will be getting another box after this one and my bloods are completed once i have finished the 2nd box i will get my bloods redone.
> 
> as for the flavours....well JMA i really don't know how you can call it flavour


PMSL as i know exactly what you mean Paul. The things we tolerate for the love of our sport and health eh! :laugh:


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i am getting my bloods done in a few weeks after my rebound cycle, i am using the supplement now as i know what my levels will approx be well some of them as i get them done regularly i will be getting another box after this one and my bloods are completed once i have finished the 2nd box i will get my bloods redone.
> 
> as for the flavours....well JMA i really don't know how you can call it flavour


Bloodwork results would be excellent. Please keep us updated.

Perhaps I should send you a sachet of the unflavoured version! :beer:


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Actually a few guys have mentioned that a spoonful of Peanut butter in with your shake works quite well.

Personally I add one sachet to about 1/4 - 1/2 a pint of skimmed milk, whisk with a fork and drink.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i drink it in orange juice but knowing their is a unflavoured version is good.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

I just stick mine in a protein drink mainly which helps a little, otherwise its water and just swallow in one gulp. But who cares what it tastes like if its good at what its intended to do. Thats what matters to me, taste is a bonus. :beer:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Chocolate please...

Thanks

Surfer


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Chocolate please!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Chocolate please!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Any feedback on how people got on from the samples sent out?


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

are these still going???!! if there are any flavour will be great!


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

JayT

Sorry we gave out a few boxes of cycle insurance.

Our new product 'ENDURE' has just been released however, we will probably give out a few samples of that around mid August.

http://www.geneticedge.co.uk/Endure_abbrv.pdf


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi mate

Which creatine will you use in that?

Ps, may want to change the phone number on the pdf too


----------



## SixStringzzz (May 16, 2007)

Can I try the Choc please? Vanilla if not. Thanks!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Im not sure people are reading the thread are they.....

Its almost tempting to say

next person who says chocolate please is a ******

just to confirm from JMA above



> Sorry we gave out a few boxes of cycle insurance.
> 
> Our new product 'ENDURE' has just been released however, we will probably give out a few samples of that around mid August.


----------



## JMA (Aug 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Which creatine will you use in that?
> 
> Ps, may want to change the phone number on the pdf too


Hi LS,

We opted to use mono, most seem to prefer it and it has the most research behind it. I'm not a big subscriber to the 'improved absorption' etc of other types.

Oops! Thank you very much!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

cool mate


----------



## hardin2k7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Vanilla? :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## musclemankev (Aug 29, 2008)

either flavour for me plz thts if theres any left


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

same as above,, any for me if going still ;O


----------



## Wilber (Aug 6, 2008)

Im up for some vanillia if there's any left


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Only just read this, if theres any chocolate left that would be appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

any flavor for me to sounds like a good mix of ingrediants and would be well worth a try. thanx


----------



## dholmes290181 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive got a box of this stuff if anyone wants it ,

what did any of you guys think about the flavour ??


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

vanilla for me please.thanks


----------



## JWW1971 (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying the vanilla if its still going mate


----------



## Dchef (Apr 27, 2008)

i have to say that the choc is tasting BAD  it have to be mixed with protein and it still taste chemical... i tried it alone and it almost came back up again.. and i can stomach alot 

well if it works who cares about the flavor:thumb:


----------



## redbell (Apr 18, 2008)

Any flavour please, am currenctly cycling and this would be a great addition.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

any choco left


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

flexwright said:


> any choco left


This giveaway ended over 4 months ago, so i doubt it..


----------



## richardmce (Aug 13, 2008)

chocolate for me please


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

dholmes290181 said:


> Ive got a box of this stuff if anyone wants it ,
> 
> what did any of you guys think about the flavour ??


Aren't you using it. Ive am regularly so if your getting rid of it PM bud, or were you just joking since the trial eneded a few months ago? Got me if you were,lol!


----------



## inTRENwetrust (Oct 8, 2008)

That'd be great. Would prefer vanilla, but either's fine. Never heard of this stuff before. Only thing it seems to be lacking is glocosamine.It's about time a supplement company came out with something like this.

Thank you very much


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Lorian how do i order your product cycle insurance?


----------



## Arnold01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Whatever's going would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

id also like one any flavour will do..thanks


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Chocolate please


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

chocolate please


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I was kindly given a box of this in the past...

Very good product IME


----------



## brianhuck (Feb 4, 2009)

hi lorain I would like to say hello to everyone here

would i be able to get the box of *'Cycle Insurance'*


----------



## james c (Aug 24, 2008)

Lorian said:


> *Genetic Edge Supplements* would like to say hello to everyone here at UK Muscle by giving away four boxes of *'Cycle Insurance'* to regular contributors to the 'Steroid & Testosterone Information' forum.
> 
> If you would like a box, simply post your request and flavour preference (Chocolate or Vanilla).
> 
> ...


any flavour for me too would come in handy right now


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Chocolate please!


----------



## Andi_Uk (Feb 4, 2009)

Whatever would be brilliant, thanks.


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

I would be pleased to recieve any flavour going.

If by chance you have a raspberry ripple or chocolate orange burst flavour in the mix then I will have a go at one of these, if not then anything will do as long as it's free.

Free is my favourite flavour.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very old thread, and as such I doubt this offer is still available


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

pastanchicken said:


> This is a very old thread, and as such I doubt this offer is still available


I know, funny how people reopen a thread if it's for a freebie:lol:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

20-5-08 lol


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

pastanchicken said:


> This is a very old thread, and as such I doubt this offer is still available


Bannana please


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Can I have strawberry witha dash of lime? And a little tropical umbrella....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Harry said:


> Bannana please


Yuck :thumb:


----------



## lewisnutta (Jan 5, 2009)

where do i buy it


----------



## stuwhit (Nov 24, 2008)

any flavor please


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## kenny1976 (Nov 16, 2012)

chocolate please


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

kenny1976:3647915 said:


> chocolate please


This thread is four years old , I doubt there is any left :lol:


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahhh ffs, I spent ages reading all that and deciding which flavour I wanted.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

kenny1976 said:


> chocolate please


LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Do they do mint choc


----------



## wilwinmc1 (Dec 11, 2012)

strawberry if poss pleeeaaaassseee or choc wil dooo =)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

wilwinmc1 said:


> strawberry if poss pleeeaaaassseee or choc wil dooo =)


Its a 4 year old thread lol


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

kenny1976 said:


> chocolate please


 ha ha ha, what a bell end!


----------

